

Modafinil: If You Believe in 'Smart' Drugs, You Are Dumb - Multics
http://www.science20.com/news_articles/modafinil_if_you_believe_in_smart_drugs_you_are_dumb-149003

======
groupstink
I think most people are using it to be more productive, not smarter. And
"smart" may refer to its advantages over other types of drugs.

